# كورسات شركة مانتراك لتدريب المهندسين



## eng_teto75 (25 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاتة​كل عام وانتمبخير

الروابط الاتية هى عبارة عن كورسات تدريب مهندسى شركة مانتراك فى مصر "توكيل شركة كاتربيللر للمعدات"وتتميز بالوضوح والسهولة و مدعمة بالصور

Engine.rar(كوس تدريبى عن المحركات)
http://www.4shared.com/file/7941484/...09/Engine.html

Cylinder Liner Clearance.jpg(شرح هل قياس الشمايز وله تستخدم مرة اخرى ام لا)
http://www.4shared.com/file/7938072/...Clearance.html

engine 3114 & 3116.rar(شرح دوار "الهواء والتزييت و الوقود")
http://www.4shared.com/file/7934369/...114__3116.html

history.rar(تاريخشركة كاتربيللر)
http://www.4shared.com/file/7935763/...a/history.html

maintenance.rar(جداولالصيانة الوقائية للماكينات)
http://www.4shared.com/file/7935790/...intenance.html

Question & Answer About Valves.rar(اسئلة واجوبة عن صبابات الهواء والعادم)
http://www.4shared.com/file/7936126/...ut_Valves.html

Saftey.rar(كورسالامن الصناعى)
http://www.4shared.com/file/7937927/...a6/Saftey.html

trouble shooting.rar(جدول للمشاكل المتوقعة و حلولها)
http://www.4shared.com/file/7936533/..._shooting.html

valve Lash.jpg (جدول ضبط التاكيهات لجميع موديلات كاتربيللر)
http://www.4shared.com/file/7938029/...alve_Lash.html

Cat Models.rar(جميع موديلات الشركة واشكالها ونوع المحركات التى تثبت عليها )
http://www.4shared.com/file/8147661/...at_Models.html

Oil.rar (مواصفا الزيت المستخدم و تحليل (SOS))
http://www.4shared.com/file/8233363/cdcf4d10/Oil.html

Power Train.rar(نظام الحركة فى المعدات)
http://www.4shared.com/file/8237685/...wer_Train.html

ولكم جزيل الشكر ولا تنسونى من دعوة صالحة
اخوكم احمد ابو غياض


----------



## king.khadawy (25 أغسطس 2010)

سلام عليكم من فضلك يا هندسة اعد رفع الملفات مرة تانية لأن ارتباط الملف غير صالح وشكرا يا باشمهندس وياريت لو عندك اى حاجة تانية او مانيولات عن الكاتربيللر ياريت تفيدنى بيها انا محتاجها جدا


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (26 أغسطس 2010)

ارجو اعادة رفع الملفات مرة اخرى


----------



## eng_teto75 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

انا اسف اتاخرت عليكم 
وهذه اللينكات 
*لرجاء التحميل بسرعة لان هذة اللينكات صالحة لمدة 30 يوم من اليوم 
و نشرها فى المنتديات حتى يستفيد منها اكبر عدد من المهندسين 

و نسالكم الدعاء
Cat Models.rar
http://www.4shared.com/file/43365693...at_Models.html
Cylinder Liner Clearance.rar
http://www.4shared.com/file/43362198...Clearance.html
ENG - 3500B History - Oct 04.ppt
http://www.4shared.com/file/43855953..._-_Oct_04.html
engine 3114 & 3116.rar
http://www.4shared.com/file/43363776...114__3116.html
engine 3412 3408.rar
http://www.4shared.com/file/43362890...3412_3408.html
Engine.rar
http://www.4shared.com/file/43846531...dd/Engine.html
history.rar
http://www.4shared.com/file/43362643...b/history.html
maintenance.rar
http://www.4shared.com/file/43362303...intenance.html
Oil.rar
http://www.4shared.com/file/43843790/3bb3b09d/Oil.html
محركات الديزل.pdf
http://www.4shared.com/file/43855719.../__online.html
valve Lash.rar
http://www.4shared.com/file/43362413...alve_Lash.html
trouble shooting.rar
http://www.4shared.com/file/43364692..._shooting.html
Saftey.rar
http://www.4shared.com/file/43369028...26/Saftey.html
Question & Answer About Valves.rar
http://www.4shared.com/file/43363278...ut_Valves.html
Power Train.rar
http://www.4shared.com/file/43849712...wer_Train.html
*


----------



## rasmi (7 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير مجهود رائع


----------



## *GlADiAToR* (7 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## محمد سعود ابراهيم (8 نوفمبر 2010)

مجهود رائع


----------



## وائل البحراوى (8 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء أخى rasmi


----------



## احمد كامل عشيش (19 ديسمبر 2010)

أخي الكريم ممكن ترفع الكورسات مرة أخري شكرا أرجو الاهتمام


----------



## فكر المستقبل2 (20 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء*


----------



## eng.Toti (20 ديسمبر 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## فكر المستقبل2 (20 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير مجهود رائع*


----------



## eng legend 2 (8 مارس 2011)

*شكر وتقدير*

شكرااااااااااا جزيلااااااا وجزاك الله كل الخير عنا ياااااااااااااارب


----------



## اكرم4 (10 مارس 2011)

Thanks , But I can not download courses


----------



## sadeqalimad (30 مارس 2011)

ممكن تفيدنا في مجال هيدروليك البوكلين والوادر والرافعات ياريت


----------



## سعيد معمل (30 مارس 2011)

تسلم الايادى وجزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## samy_xl (9 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير ووفقك لما تحب وترضى


----------



## مهندس محمود عابورة (11 سبتمبر 2014)

الله ينور


----------



## ياسر حسن (12 سبتمبر 2014)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------

